# Non-yellowing finish for white pine ceiling?



## bringitonhome (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi folks-
can someone recommend a topcoat that I can use for a white pine ceiling that won't yellow? I understand pine yellow with age, but I'd like to preserve the natural color for as long as possible.
I tested some general finishes arm-r-seal polyurethane - yellow right out of the can. Popped the grain beautifully though…

any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Satin finish :Minwax - poly acrylic works quite nice. Can be costly.
Some people use a solution of white paint thinned out real thin, wipe it off quiclky. I think the process is called "Pickling" Try it on scraps first,


----------



## wisno (Feb 26, 2010)

Pine wood has yellow color base. That is the color. I don't think the yellowing in your finish will affect the color of your finish. 
But anyway You can do with a non yellowing lacquer (cellulose acetate butyrate clear coating or acrylic clear coating) to prevent yellowing in your finish.
You also can use a non yellowing polyurethane clear coat.

Good luck

wisn


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

yup, the thing i found that alters or yellows the least the natural color of the wood is clear acrylic varnish. makes the wood look like it is when it is wet.
i love pine and the way it looks when un treated, but once you treat it it changes completely from almost white to deep yellow. thats why i generally use a finish with a light oak stain, makes it look alot richer and not as agressive as the usual yellow color you get with regular varnisches.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Minwax, water based polyurethane works best for me. The oil based version will yellow the wood some, but the water base seems to be more clear.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

You could use Minwax waterbased Polycrylic. It will give you a clear finish, however, pine natuarally turns a bit yellow over time.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What Wayne said.


----------



## bringitonhome (Dec 24, 2009)

ok i picked up some polycrylic. threw on two test coats - so far so good. Only a little yellowing.

Regarding the yellowing - I happened to come across some 50+ year old knotty pine scraps from another part of the house we demo'd. It was a dark, dark orange. No idea what it had been treated with. Will all pine eventually turn that dark? Even if it is sealed?


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I 4th polycrylic!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, pine will usually turn yellow over time no matter what is applied for a sealer. The light will actually darken it.


----------

